# Dort könnte man Becken günstig becken bestellen!!!!!!!



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Link wo man günstig Becken bestellen kann.
Ist aber leider nur mit Gewerbeschein möglich.(Großhandel)
Werde mir wenn mein neuer teich fertig ist, dort welche bestellen um meine Kleinen Koi-Nachzuchten großzuziehen.
Gruß Stephan


Edit by Dodi: Link korrigiert


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Dankeschön!

lG
Doogie


----------

